# Tiguan sunroof lubrication question



## JasperEdwards (Apr 2, 2013)

We just got a 2011 Tiguan SEL 4Motion. I want to make the sunroof last as long as possible. What would be the best stuff to use for the rubber seals around the sunroof and also the sunroof tracks and mechanisms? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Silicone spray actually dries out weatherstripping. VW does sell a lube, but it's expensive. GM sell a $5 bootl of weatherstip lube that works well.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Keep your sunroof properly maintained with this tube of OEM sunroof grease used on the tracks. 



Andy


----------



## Boner Champ (May 9, 2013)

I use motorcycle chain lube.


----------

